# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thailändische Neujahrsfest in Bergheim/Köln am 11. April 200

## Enrico

Homepage :   http://www.songkrangmxhome.de.tl

----------


## Robert

Haben die so wenig Besucher, daß sie diie Werbung soweit streuen müssen?  ::

----------


## Enrico

> Haben die so wenig Besucher, daß sie diie Werbung soweit streuen müssen?


Das ist mir egal, es wurde freundlich gefragt und ich habe es freundlich eingebaut...

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> Haben die so wenig Besucher, daß sie diie Werbung soweit streuen müssen? 
> 
> 
> Das ist mir egal, es wurde freundlich gefragt und ich habe es freundlich eingebaut...


Ich hatte gedacht, daß ihr den Zettel in Weimar in die Hand bekommen habt, sonst macht meine Frage absolut keinen Sinn...

----------


## Enrico

Achso, nein, ging per Mail ein wie immer.

----------

War jemand da ?

----------


## schiene

nö

----------

> nö


Dann hab eich ja nichts verpasst, war mal vor 4 Jahren dort, eher auf Brautschau.   ::   ::

----------

